# Cooby Dam, Toowoomba, 30 December



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi

I am going to have a fish at Cooby dam, Sunday week at Cooby dam near Toowoomba.

Cooby dam is stocked with Murray River Cod, Yellowbelly and Silver Perch. There is a good chance to catch a murray cod here as they are a regular catch at this dam, also if you do not have a yellowbelly in your pb list, this would give you a chance.

Cooby Dam is controlled by a Boom Gate entry point and a $2 coin is required to enter the dam. The gates don't open until 7.00 am. A SIP is required to fish this dam.

Toowoomba is about an hour from Ipswich and 1 1/2 hours from Brisbane.

Here is a link on fishing at the dam, http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Cooby.htm

When I work out how to get there I will post it up later. Maybe as it has a late starting time we can meet somewhere first and drive in together at 7.00 am.

Post here if you are interested, Gra if you want to come I have a camping spot for you 

Cheers


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hmmmmm..... I spent 15 years living up at Cabarlah, near Cooby. Will let you know if I can make this one.... don't think we have any plans for new years yet.

As for getting there, it's not too hard. Take the first left off of the New England highway after the Cabarlah Army barracks. Follow the road up and down, up and down, for a while


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have a good one out there Sel.

I stay off the roads on weekends from now until after Australia Day, when the tourists and kids clear out again


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

xerubus said:


> Will let you know if I can make this one.... don't think we have any plans for new years yet.


New years eve is the next day, unless you start early 

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep....Sel count me in too.
Looks like a nice place to escape to during this silly season.I'm not due back on shift till new years day(Hooray for me)   
Is there anywhere to camp in the area that you may know of?
Toni.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> New years eve is the next day, unless you start early
> 
> Cheers


hahahaha... oops... i was a day ahead of myself


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I'm a starter for the Sunday.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

Reading a bit about Cooby seesm to indicate a `local council permit` is required. Do you knwo if a SIP will do?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Paul

That is old info you are reading, when you pay the $2 dollar coin at the boom gate that replaces the boating permit that was once needed, the same thing happened at Cressbrook dam up there. You once had to go to the dam find the ranger and get a permit. The boomgate with money collection has stopped all that. I will ring Mullet Gut Marine in Toowoomba to put our minds at ease 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Checked with Mullet Gut Marine today.

As I expected the the boom gate has replaced the boating permit, so if you intend going take a $2 coin for the gate.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Will probably bring Megan along 2 this one, She said she wouldnt mind goin for a paddle around.


That sounds sweet Steve, would love to get my Rita out on a trip now that I have two kayaks.

It's going to take some work, but I will give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> my Rita out


Sel
Thats not Rita, the ETA eater, that used to flog ETA margarine by any chance is it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Not Nice Dodge,

If you ever meet her I suggest you never ever bring that line up. You will get the look and will never be spoken to again :lol:

Oh and don't try the pumpkin eater line either, same result.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

No worries Sel I know what the LOOK is like, women all do it so well on a variety of subjects :lol:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thats interesting.the inlaws stay in highfields and i actually took a drive out there today to cooby dam(25th).i did some paddling on that dam about a year ago and was amazed today at how low the water has become since last year...not much left....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Hopefully we can go ahead with this one as I have been looking forward to it.

I don't care about the rain but if it gets windy it will be tough.

Getting there, travel 17 km north from Toowoomba on the New England Highway towards Crows Nest. Look for settlement of Highfields, in Highfields on the highway look for a turn to the left sign posted Cooby Dam, I was told by Mullet Gut Marine in Toowoomba that it will be signposted all the way to the Dam once you turn here at Highfields.

Pm me if you want further details or if you want to arrange a meeting point to go in together.

Have checked a few reports and they all say lots of Yellas and a few big cod on the chew. 

Lets hope one of us can score a cod,

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry guys I'm out    
Bloody car's been takin over by aliens who are making strange noises in my gearbox.Rather not go too far until I can get it looked at. :evil: :evil: 
Hope the weather's kind and the fish kinder.....Have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Guys

Check your pm's

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Too Windy, Bugger 

Still thinking of braving it though, :lol: Ah why not, Just rang Pdo and he is still keen, windy or not.

I'm going too, sorry Gra, you can go to Jackson creek.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

So how did the trip go?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> Had a look at the campgrounds at cressbrook with view to a camp down the track. Excellent facilities and very well laid out campgrounds.


Gra in regard to Cressbrook, we had an enjoyable camp there in 2006, and as you say facilities were first class and we wound up just leaving the yaks down on the shoreline below the tents.

see viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4453


----------

